# JWL Slot Car Motors Tested



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

I recently sent several motors to Robert Livingston to dyno JJslots and Jiada motors. this is the result:

JWL Slot http://www.jwlslotcars.net/ kindly sent these motors for tests. I used my usual tach which averages RPM over a few minutes. These are evidently take-out motors from new, unused slot cars.
All motors are can drive, tested clockwise on 12.00 volts, free-run, no load RPM.
Quoted description is taken off the bags in which the motors arrived. 

FC-130 white endbell, "JJ Slot 1/53 Scale": 15,605 RPM

FC-130 white endbell, "JJ Slot Super Bike": 23,338 RPM

FC-130 red endbell, "JJ Slot 1/43 car": 23,294 RPM

FC-130 black endbell "Jiada sedan": 23,805 RPM

FC-130 black endbell "Jiada Blu 71": 30,525 RPM (unstable RPM varied in range 28,000-33,000)

SH-030 small, open box motor "1/64 cars": 25,123 RPM


----------

